# What color is this???



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

What colors are these?


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

how about this one?


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

how about this one??


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Recessive red
Dun
Blue velvet slate (probably with dirty as well)


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

Ok, thank you, now I have a question about the second bird, his nest mate is black, like his father, his mother is a bluecheck, whose mother was a blue check and the father was a blue bar, what caused him to be that color and not all black like his brother/sister?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

That means that unless you had some hanky panky going on in the loft, the dad must be split for dilute (dun is dilute black), making this little one a girl 
I see a silver check in the background of the last picture, so I know you have dilute in your birds somewhere.


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

Ok well thank you well see if they throw anymore babies like this and whether or not there was some hanky panky going on


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Recessive red
> Dun
> Blue velvet slate (probably with dirty as well)


Becky, when you say slate, what exactly do you mean? I assume you mean sooty, since smoky would have given a light beak. What do you see (that I don't) which leads you to believe there is another modifier involved? I just see plain T-pattern blue.

I also do not think there is dirty here, look at how clean and red the legs of this young bird are. My dirty homers keep their 'dark' legs well into their first moult.


----------

